# So it all begins



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi guys so I have just started to commit to weight training.

My Stats are:

25 Years Old

5ft 11

87kg

I have lifted some weights for a while but nothing serious or even regular as I was mostly doing Thai Boxing but I have now incorporated weights into the mornings. I have joined a newish gym in Kent called Crayford Weights and Fitness which has to be the best gym I have ever been in.

My Routine consists of a 4 day split with the off days being Cardio either running or Thai Boxing

Monday 6am

Chest

Flat DB Bench

Incline DB Bench

Dips

Flyes

Tuesday 7pm

Thai Boxing / Running

Wednesday 6am

Back

DeadLifts

Bent Rows

Chin Ups

Seated Rows

Thursday

Thai Boxing / Running

Friday 6am

Shoulders

DB Seated Press

Side Raises

Seated Bent Raises

Upright Row

Saturday 8am

Legs

Squat

Leg Press

Leg Curls for Behind

Calf Raises

If anyone has any opinions or thinks I should be doing different exercises then let me know I will listen.

The only supplements I have at the moment are Jack3d which I am loving as it wakes me right up for training and Whey Protein/Dextrose for after training.

My diet at the moment isn't the best but I am waiting for a diet plan to be written up for me.

I will post up current pics.

Thanks for any advice you give in advance


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Monday 30th January

Chest

Flat DB Bench

32.5kg 8,8,8

Incline DB Bench

25kg 8,8,8

Dips

BW 8,8,8

DB Flyes

10kg 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wednesday 1st February

Back

Deadlifts

100kg 8,8,8

Bent Rows

40kg 8,8,8

Chins

BW 8,8,6

Seated Row

Number 11 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Friday 3rd Feb

Shoulders

Seated DB Press

22.5kg 8,8,8

Side Raises

10kg 8,8,8

Rear Delts

40kg 8,8,8

Upright Rows

30kg 8,8,8


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i like your simple workouts mate , i think you should do very well if you keep upping the weights bro !!!


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Cheers mate loving the training seems to be just right and yes will up the weights each time I manage 3 sets of 8.

Saturday 4th Feb

Legs

Squats (Never done before these I did till my ass was touching back of my feet)

60kg 8,8,8

Leg Press (Never done these before)

80kg 8,8,8

Calf Raises

30kg 8,8,8

Leg Curls for back

25kg 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i like your simple workouts mate , i think you should do very well if you keep upping the weights bro !!!


x2


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Monday 6th Feb

Chest

Flat DB Bench

35kg 8,8,8

Incline DB Bench

25kg 8,8,8

Decline BB Bench

60kg 8,8,8

Machine Flyes

57kg 8,8,8

Dips with 5kg DB

8,8,7

Not sure about the decline bench am I adding in too much or will it be ok?


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wednesday 8th Feb

Back Day

DeadLifts

105kg 8,8,8

Bent Rows

45kg 8,8,8

Chins

BW 8,6,7 (Jack3d gave me a proper pump in my arms so struggled)

Seated Row

10 on stack 8,8,8

Ab Wheel Roller

8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Friday 10th Feb

Shoulders

Seated DB Press

25kg 8,8,8

Seated Side Raises

10kg 8,8,8

Rear Delts

42.5kg 8,8,8

Upright Rows

32.5kg 8,8,8

Ab Wheel Roller

8,8,8


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Subed


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

good luck buddy


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Saturday 11th February

Legs

Squats 65kg 8,8,8

Leg Press 110kg 10,10,10,10,10

Lunges DB 10kg 8,8,8

Leg Curls Hamstrings 25kg 12,12,12

Calf Raises 20kg 12,12,12

Struggling to walk now haha

Oh what does subed mean?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Robby_86 said:


> Saturday 11th February
> 
> Legs
> 
> ...


Following this thread when it's updated he will be informed.


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh ok cheers


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Monday 13th Feb

Chest

Flat DB Bench 37.5kg 8,8,7

Incline DB Bench 27.5kg 8,8,8

Decline BB Bench 65kg 8,8,8

Machine Flyes 59kg 8,8,8

Dips 5kg 8,8,8

Ab Wheel Roller 10,10,10


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wednesday 15th Feb

Back

DeadLifts 110kg 8,8,8

Bent Rows 47.5kg 8,8,8

Seated Row 11 8,8,8

Chins BW 6,6,6,6

Ab Wheel Roller 10,10,10


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thursday 16th Feb

Shoulders

BB Press but start at waist 40kg 8,8,8

DB Side Raises 10kg 8,8,8

Rear Delts 45kg 8,8,8

Upright Rows 22.5kg (Plus 5ft Bar) 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Monday 20th Feb

Chest

Flat DB Bench 37.5kg 8,8,8

Incline DB Bench 30kg 6,8,8

Decline BB Bench 60kg 8,8,8

Hammer Strength Flyes 7.5kg each side 8,8,8

Dips 7.5kg 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wednesday 22nd Feb

Back

Chin Ups BW 8,8,6

Bent Rows 50kg 8,8,8

Pull Downs Wide 40kg 8,8,8

Seated Row 12 8,8,8

DB Bent Row 30kg 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Friday 24th Feb

Shoulders

BB Press 42.5kg 8,8,8

DB Side Raises 10kg 10,10,10

Rear Delts 47kg 8,8,8

Upright Rows 35kg 8,8,8

Shrugs hammer strength 40kg 16,16,16


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Saturday 25th Feb

Legs

Squats 65kg 8,8,8,8

Leg Press 100kg 10,10,10,10

Lunges 10kg DB 8,8,8

Rear Curls 30kg 10,10,10

Calf Raises 25kg 10,10,10,10


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Monday 27th Feb

Chest

Incline BB Bench 60kg 10,10,10

Flat BB Bench 60kg 10,10,10

Decline BB Bench 60kg 10,10,10

Flyes 12.5kg 8,8,8

Dips 10kg 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wednesday 29th Feb

Back

Chin Ups BW 8,8 Wide Grip 8

Bent Rows 52.5kg 8,8,8

Pull Downs 45kg Wide 8,8 Shoulder width 10

DB Bent Rows 32.5kg 8,8,8

Hammer Strength Iso Row 55kg each side 8,8,10


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

robby what are your goals mate? i dont think you've stated?


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Friday 2nd March

Shoulders

BB Press 45kg 8,8,8

Hammer Lateral Raise 39kg 8,8,8

Rear Delts 49.5kg 8,8,8

Upright Rows 37.5kg 8,8,8

Hammer Shrugs 50kg 16,16,16


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi mate,

TBH my main goal is getting in the gym and sticking to a routine and not getting injured what ever else happens along the way is a bonus. I have been a member of so many gyms and probs gone for 2 weeks solid but now I am more focussed and training. I have been 4 times a week since start of Feb and I have increased my weights each week with all exercises. From this I am hoping for size and strength to increase which so far it seems to. I am loving the gym I am a member of now as I have never been somewhere that has everything and most of it times 2 and they are increasing the gym double the size over the next few months so even better.

As it stands just going to continue so I have done 12 weeks and then have a week off and then access what I want to achieve. I still want to do my thai boxing so weights may decrease a little towards a fight.


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Monday 5th March

Chest

Incline BB Bench 65kg 10,10,10

Flat BB Bench 65kg 10,10,10

Decline BB bench 65kg 10,10,10

Flyes 10kg ES 8,8,8

Dips 12.5kg db 8,8,5


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wednesday 7th March

Back

Wide Chins 8,8,8

DB Row 35kg 8,8,8

Pull Down Narrow Bar 50kg 8,8

Wide Behind Neck 30kg 10,10

Seated Row 60kg Each Side 8,8,8

DeadLift 60kg x 5 100kg x 5 120kg x 5

DB Curls 15kg 8,8,8

Hammer DB Curls 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Friday 9th March

Shoulders

BB Shoulder Press 47.5kg 8,8,8

Cable Side Raises 15kg 6,6,6

Rear Cable Pulls 15kg 8,8,8

Upright Row 40kg 6,6,6

Shrugs 50kg 20,20,20


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Some good lifts in here mate, i'll keep popping in to have a look at your progress!


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Monday 12th March

Chest

Incline BB Bench 67.5kg 10,10,10

Flat BB Bench 67.5kg 10,10,10

Decline Bench 67.5kg 10,9,9

Flyes 10kg ES 8,8,8

Dips 12.5kg 8,5,5

Tricep 8.75kg 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Cheers mate gona drop the reps of my bench down to 8 and get more weight as over 7 im starting to struggle


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Forgot Saturday 10th March

Legs

Hammer Stength Squat 60kg x 8, 70kg x 8, 80kg x 8

Single Leg Press 40kg 8,8,8

Leg Extension 33kg 8,12 38kg x 12

Leg Curl 41.4kg x 8 46kg 10,10

Calf Raises 15kg 10,10,10


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Tuesday 13th March

Back

Pull Ups BW 8,8,8

T Bar Rows 35kg x 8 40kg 8,8

Pull Behind Neck 35kg x 10, 40kg x 10, 45kg x 10

ISO Row 65kg each side 8,8,8

DB Curls 17.5kg 8,8,8

DB Hammer Curls 17.5kg 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thursday 15th March

Shoulders

BB Shoulder Press 50kg 8,8,7

Side Cable Raise 15kg 7,7,7

Rear Cable Delt 15kg 8,8,8

Upright Rows 40kg 8,8,8

Hammer Shrugs 60kg 16,16,16


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good lifts, i take it thats 25 each side on shoulder press!?

I've tired rear cable delts before and i have to say that i'm getting much better results doing reverse flies with dumbells


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi mate it's the 20kg bar plus 15kg disc either side so 50 in all.

Really I find that with db I dont feel anything as I can't lift my arms high enough. When I use the cable I feel the whole back of the shoulder


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Well i suppose its the case of each body being different so if it works best for you keep doing it


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Friday 16th March

Legs

Squats 80kg 8,8,8

Single Leg Press 45kg 8,8,8

Leg Extension 20kg 12,12,12

Leg Curls 45kg 12,12,12

Calf Raises 20kg 15,15,15


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Saturday 17th March

Chest

Incline BB Bench 70kg 8,8,8

Flat BB Bench 70kg 8,8,8

Decline BB Bench 70kg 8,8,8

Dips 12.5kg db 8,8,8

Flyes 20kg 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Monday 19th March

Back

Chins BW Wide 8,8,8

T Bar Rows 45kg 8,8,8

Wide Pull Downs Machine 54kg 10,10,10

Dead Lifts 60 x 5, 100 x 5, 120 x 5

Hammer Strength Iso Row 67.5kg each side 8,8,8

DB Curl 17.5kg 8,8,8

DB Hammer Curls 17.5kg 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wednesday 21st March

Shoulders

Clean and Press 40kg 8,8,8

Side Db Raises 10kg 8,8,8

Rear Delts 52kg 8,8,8

Upright Rows 40kg 8,8,8

Shrugs 60kg 16,16,16


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Friday 23rd March

Legs

Squats 85kg 8,8,8

Single Leg Press 45kg 8,8,8

Leg Extensions 25kg 12,12,12

Leg Curl 46kg 10 48.5kg 10,10

Calf Raise 11.25kg ES 12,12,12


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Congratulations on your consistency :thumb: .


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Saturday 24th March

Chest

Incline BB Bench 72.5kg 8,8,8

Flat BB Bench 72.5kg 8,8,8

Decline BB Bench 72.5kg 8,8,8

Dips 15kg 8,8,8

Hammer Flyes 10kg each side 8,8,8

Single Tricep Push downs 8.75kg 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Monday 26th March

Back

Wide Chins BW 8,8,8

T Bar Rows 47.5kg 8,8,8

Wide Pull Downs 45kg 8,8,8

Seated ISO Row 70kg each side 8,8,8

DB Curl 17.5kg 8,8

DB Hammer Curl 17.5kg 8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

mihaela only sever illness will keep me away


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good to see your lifts still going strong mate, seeing some good gains?


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi mate cheers erm I can't notice them myself but my girlfriend and family say they see a difference I am really struggling with my food I believe my gains are not there due to not being ontop of my food. I am so annoyed with myself as I feel I am training right and sleeping right but just my food intake is ****. I am really going to knuckle down when I get paid and sort it out.


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wednesday 28th March

Shoulders

DB Shoulder Pres 25kg 8,8,8

Seated DB Side Raises 10kg 8,8,8

Rear Delts 15kg 8,8,8

Upright Row 40kg 8,8,8

Shrugs 60kg 16,16,16

Behind Neck Press 30kg 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Friday 30th March

Legs

Squats 90kg 8,8,8

Hack Squat 40kg 8,8,8

Leg Ext 40kg 10,10,10

Leg Curl 37kg 10,10,10

Stand Calf 8 10,10,10


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Saturday 31st March

Chest

Incline BB Bench 75kg 8,8,8

Flat BB bench 75kg 8,7,8

Decline BB bench 75kg 8,8,8

Dips 17.5kg 6,6,5

Flyes 10kg es 8,8,8


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

hi m8, i didnt want to criticize as i'm no expert, but u say ur squatting til ur ass touches the back of ur feet, that's way to low and could cause u an injury which will put u out of the gym, u would be better squatting til ur thighs are parallel to the floor, and keep ur feet flat to the floor. other than that good luck with ur training, , subbed also.


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Breeny

Yes don't worry I have read up on squatting and saw about over rotating the hips so I now go to 90degree bend in my legs.


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wednesday 4th April

Back

Chin Ups Wide BW 8,8,8

Bent DB Row 32.5kg 8,8 35kg 8

Pull Downs 40kg 8 50kg 8,8

Seated V Row number 8 8,8

Seated Bar Row number 8 8,8

Seated Curl 41.5kg 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Friday 6th April

Shoulders

DB Press 27.5kg 8,8,8

DB Side Raise 10kg 8,8,8

Rear Delts 49.5kg 8,8,8

Upright Row 40kg 10,10,8

Shrugs 60kg 16,16,16


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Monday 9th April

Chest

Incline DB Bench 30kg x 8, 32.5kg x 8, 35kg x 8

Flat DB Bench 37.5kg x 8,8,8

Decline BB Bench 60kg x 10, 65kg x 10,10

Dips 17.5kg DB 8,8,8

Flyes 11.25kg 8,8,8

Tri Single Arm 8.75kg 10,10

Tri Bar 8.75kg 10,10


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wednesday 11th April

Back

Chins BW Wide 8,8,8

DB Rows 35kg 8,8,8

Pull Downs 50kg 8,8,8

V Seated Row 10 x 8, 11 x 8, 12 x 8

Bar Seated Row 10 8,8,8

Biceps 46.5kg 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Friday 13th April

Shoulders

DB Press 30kg 8,8,7

DB Side Raises 10kg 8,8,8

Rear Delts 49.5kg 8, 52kg 8,8

Upright Row 42.5kg 8,8,8

Shrugs 60kg 16

Shrugs with bar 40kg 10,10


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

good workout mate, solid lifts!


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Cheers mate getting allot more protein in me now so should see some improvements although going back to Muay Thai next week in the evenings as I do my weights at 6am


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good man! Training that early is shocking in my world, could say i'm not exactly a morning person, fasted cardio is gonna kill me!


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thing is my gym is so packed of an evening and there grouped up so take ages on stuff where as at 6 no traffic getting there and quieter although it is still busy you can get on everything.


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sunday 15th April

Legs

Squats 70kg 8,8,8

Hack Squat 40kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 60kg x 8

Leg Ext 47kg x 8, 49.5kg x 8, 52kg x 8

Stiff Leg Deadlift 40kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 60kg x 8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Monday 16th April

Chest

Incline DB Bench 35kg 8,8,8

Flat DB Bench 40kg 8,5,5

Decline BB Bench 65kg 8,8 70kg 8

Dips 20kg 8,8,7

Hammer Strength Flyes 12.5kg each side 8,7,7


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wednesday 18th April

Back

Chins BW Wide 8,8,8

Deadlifts 100kg x 8, 110kg x 8, 120kg x 8

BB Rows 50kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 65kg x 8

Pull Downs 50kg x 8, 55kg x 8,8

Pull Overs 60kg x 8, 90kg 8,8

V Bar Seated Rows 12 8,8

Curled Bar Seated Rows 10 8,8

Concentration Curls 46kg 10,10,10


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Friday 20th April

Shoulders

BB Press 50kg 8,8,8

DB Side Raises 10kg 10,10,8

Rear Delts Cable 15kg 5,6,8

Upright Row 45kg 8,8,8

Shrugs 80kg 16

25kg Discs Shrugs 16,16


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Tuesday 1st May

Chest

Incline BB Bench 80kg 8,6,8

Flat BB Bench 80kg 6,6,8

Decline BB Bench 80kg 6,6,5

Dips 20kg 8,7,6

Cable Flyes 25kg x 8, 30kg x 8,8

Skull Crushers Bar plus 10kg 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wednesday 2nd May

BACK

Chin Ups 8,8,8

Deadlifts 140kg 5,4 and 120kg 6

Bent Rows 50kg 8,8,8

Seated Nautilus Row 50kg Each Side 8,8,8

Pull Downs 40kg 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Friday 4th May

Shoulders

Watsons Shoulder Press 30kg x 8, 32.5kg x 8, 35kg x 8

DB Side Raises 10kg 10,10,10

Rear Cable Delts 15kg 8,8,8

Upright Rows 32kg 12,12,12

Behnind Neck Press 30kg 8,8,8

Nautilus Shrugs 80kg 10, 60kg 12,12


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sunday 6th May

Legs

Squats 70kg 8,8,8

Leg Press 120kg 8,8,8

Leg Ext 49.5kg 8,8,8

Leg Curl 48.5kg 8,8,8

Calf Raises 55kg 10,10,10


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Monday 7th May

Chest

Incline BB Bench 80kg 8,8,8

Flat BB Bench 80kg 8,8,8

Decline BB Bench 80kg 8,8,8

Flyes 20kg 8,8,8

Dips 20kg 8,8,8

Tricep Rope 30kg 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wednesday 9th May

Back

Chin Ups 8,8,8

DeadLifts 120kg 6,6,6

Bent Row T Bar 50kg 8,8,8

Pull Downs Behind Neck 45kg 8,8,8

Nautilus Rows 105kg x 8, 120kg x 8, 160kg x 8

Close Grip Chins 6,6,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thursday 10th May

Shoulders

BB Shoulder Press 52.5kg 8,8,6

Seated DB Raise 10kg 8,8,8

Cable Rear Delts 15kg 8,8,8

Upright Rows 42.5kg 8,8,8

Shrugs 70kg 10,10,10

Behind Neck Press 32.5kg 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Friday 11th May

Legs

Squats 72.5kg 8,8,8

Leg Press 130kg 8,8,8

Leg Ext 52kg 8,8,8

Leg Curl 51kg 8,8,8

Standing Calf Raises 57.5kg 12,12,10


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good workouts there mate, solid lifts again 

I'm training my legs tomorrow 1st time in 3 weeks - its gonna hurt!


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm loving training still and even legs lol


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Tuesday 15th May

Chest

Incline BB Bench 82.5kg 6,6,6

Flat BB Bench 82.5kg 6,6,6

Decline BB Bench 82.5kg 6,6,6

Dips 20kg 8,8,8

Flyes 25kg 6,6,6

Single Tricep Handle 30kg 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wednesday 16th May

Back

Chin Ups Wide BW 8,8,8

T Bar Rows 50kg 8,8,8

Straight Arm Pull Downs 24.5kg 8,8,8

Shrugs on nautilus machine 80kg 10,10,10

Pull downs 50kg 8,8,8

Nautilus Row 180kg 8,8,8


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks good mate


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

cheers mate getting there


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Robby_86 said:


> Hi guys so I have just started to commit to weight training.
> 
> My Stats are:
> 
> ...


Your from eltham!

I live in grove park/downham


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ah wicked where you train Metroflex?


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thursday 17th May

Shoulders

Viking Press 30kg 8,8,8

Upright Rows 40kg 8,8,8

DB Side Raises 10kg 8,8,8

Rear Cable Delts Bent Over 10kg 8,8,8

DB Front Raises 10kg 8,8,8


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Nah i train at bannatynes ATM. Where do you train?


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

I been there to mate got a guy I work with that trains there Ashley you may know him. I train at Crayford Weights if you get a chance go down there for a session your first time is free and you'll be amazed by the gym.


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Friday 18th May

Legs

Squats 75kg 8,8,8

Leg Press 140kg 8,8,8

Leg Extension hammer strength 35kg 8,8,8

Leg Curls 56kg 8,8,8

Calf Raises 55kg 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Monday 21st May

Chest

BB Incline Bench 85kg 6,6,5

BB Flat Bench 85kg 6,6,6

BB Decline Bench 85kg 6,6,6

Dips 21.25kg 8,8,6

Flyes 22.5kg 8,8,8

Triceps 35kg 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Still training 4 days a week but will start writing again

*Monday 19th June *

*
*Chest and Tri

Flat BB Bench 100kg 6,5,4

Incline DB Bench 35kg 8,8,8

Dips 20kg 8,8,6

Flyes 20kg 8,8,8

Tricep Extensions 23.75kg 10,10,10


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wednesday 21st June

Back

Body Weight Wide Chins 8,8,8

DB Bent Rows 40kg 8,8,8

Straight Arm Pull Downs 28kg 8,8,8

Pull Downs 50kg 8,8,8

Seated Row 11 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Tuesday 17th July

Chest

Flat DB Bench 40kg 8,8,8

Incline DB Bench 32.5kg 8,8,8

Dips 20kg DB 8,8,8

Flyes 89kg 8,8,8


----------



## Robby_86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wednesday Back 18th July 2012

BW Wide Chins 8,8,8

DB Row 42.5kg 8,8,8

V Bar Pull Downs 61kg 8,8,8

Straight Arm Pull Downs 30kg 8,8,8

Nautilus Rows 65kg Each Side 8,8,8


----------

